# just got home from the dyno



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

took the car and had it tuned today. what do you guys think?
05 gto 6 speed
open air filter
obx long tube headers, obx cats into resonators, into flowmaster 40's

when i pulled in the shop
max power 327.87 max torque 318.49
when i pulled out the door
max power 356.56 max torque 363.67


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Good tuner. That's a lot of torque for the mods you listed.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

you gained 30rwhp and 45rwtq from just a tune? that dosent sound right at all. i might can see 15rwhp and 25rwtq with the mods you have. do you have the dyno sheet to back the numbers?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

According to what everyone here has said it sounds right. 20 to 30 horsepower for exhaust and 20ish for a tune. With a tune alone you can pick up 15 -20 horsepower and the same with just exhaust but the tune is needed with long tube headers and no cats so to be nice lets just say 25 to 34 horse power gain and also different dynos give different numbers so you spent between $ 1700.00 - 2400.00 dollars and you picked up 40 horsepower ---headers 800.00 to 1200.00 dollars ----cat back 500.00 to 800.00 dollars ----- air filter 100.00 to 300.00----dyno tune 400.00. So my question is how much faster would your GTO be over a stock GTO lets say that spent the money on suspension pieces instead----Axles, stubs, bushings, clutch, shifter, and slicks. Im not bashing im just in the uncertain stage as to what mods I should do this summer. My research as shown that a shorter straighter exhaust for power (dragracing) is better and the aftermarket exhaust mirrors the stock exhaust with the exception of diameter. There still is to many curves and bends. I am planning to buy the H-pipe and make a drag race only exhaust consisting of H-pipe to pipe to glasspack (2 1/2) to turnouts infront of tires I have all this stuff lying around except the H-pipe.-----Danfigg


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

2004goat said:


> you gained 30rwhp and 45rwtq from just a tune? that dosent sound right at all. i might can see 15rwhp and 25rwtq with the mods you have. do you have the dyno sheet to back the numbers?


He does have headers so it sounds right to me.My baseline was 328/342 and after headers,catback and tune I dynoed 361/370.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

His numbers seem good to me. Too bad you didn't have a before and after install dyno to see what the OBX long tubes really do. Sounds like they work decent though.


----------



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

2004goat said:


> you gained 30rwhp and 45rwtq from just a tune? that dosent sound right at all. i might can see 15rwhp and 25rwtq with the mods you have. do you have the dyno sheet to back the numbers?


there is a pic of the dyno sheet in my post. heres another if that one wasn't good enough.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> He does have headers so it sounds right to me.My baseline was 328/342 and after headers,catback and tune I dynoed 361/370.


I just had mine tuned after I got my kooks 1 7/8" catless headers put on. Unfortunately I do not have a baseline number, but with the Kooks, Bassani catback, and vararam i put down 367 hp/366 ft lbs


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've never heard of OBX before.


----------



## papaconigs (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an 05 m6 with a PS1 procharger,3" stainless exhaust,into Flowmaster 40's It pulled 512hp at the rear wheels, with 440lbs.torque, on the chassis dyno.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

is it just me or is that an extremely smooth power curve!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Tmpowdercoating said:


> took the car and had it tuned today. what do you guys think?
> 05 gto 6 speed
> open air filter
> obx long tube headers, obx cats into resonators, into flowmaster 40's
> ...


How about actual driving impressions? Does the car feel stronger?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Those numbers are low, but that's only because you didn't let the VTEC kick in. :lol:

Seriously though, looks like you got a good power/price combo. Nice.


----------

